# Would You Compromise Your Beliefs To Keep Your Income Or Job?



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

If you have certain principles you believe in and live by and were told you must change ; that you must fall in line with what government or those who have authority you say is right or lose your job; university education, government pensions, etc. Would you compromise and pretend to accept what you are told and even sign a declaration saying so? Or would you walk away and give up a career, school, job, money and find a different way to live where you didn't need to compromise your principles? If you chose to walk away could you survive?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I doubt that anyone can answer this until it actually is staring them in the face.
It is easy to say yes, give up the job. 
but then the circumstances and decisions appear.
if you have a family to support. 
What are your beliefs that you have to give up ?
......


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have faced it and gave them an ultimatum. What I stood for or I would leave. They gave in. I did not give them the ultimatum the second time, I just left.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't believe anyone really knows until they are directly confronted with that decision; even if they think they do beforehand.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No. It cost a few friends and a job when I was a young man. I don’t regret it. Life isn’t meant to live standing still and the urgency to provide forced me to create my opportunities.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Now, my working career was in Denmark, where I believe I had more job security than in the U.S.A. I have walked out on a couple of jobs where I did not agree with a change of work ethics. (And got a higher wage at the next place because of it )


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

lmrose said:


> Or would you walk away and give up a career, school, job, money and find a different way to live where you didn't need to compromise your principles? If you chose to walk away could you survive?


I was a hard headed fall on my sword guy back then. I also have one son who is similar and to a fault.
I don't think it has to be a cut and dry matter. I would take your statement above in agreement, only rephrasing it as such-
"I would find a different way to earn a living, where I didn't need to compromise my principals, and could survive, in order to walk away from a career, school, job, money and where I didn't need to compromise my principals."

Unless it is an extreme contradiction to my morals, ethics and faith, I teach my kids to be pragmatic, but hopefully they will have the foresight to avoid those conflicts. I wouldn't expect our daughter to hire on at Planned Parenthood for example, and then complain that she is conflicted.
Disclaimer-This to me, applies to the average person or family, not the Kapernicks of the world.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://victorygirlsblog.com/one-child-nation-china-shock-doc-you-must-see/

This is what _really_ compromising your beliefs can ultimately do. Sickening reality.

As far as the OP's question, again, it's phrased as an either/or question and not reality. That's what options are all about. I believe most will "keep their mouth shut" to keep a job - to a point. To jeopardize a career (not just a job) by walking out is stupid. Most will look for another job while keeping the one that is distasteful. I think GTX63 last paragraph sums it up nicely.



GTX63 said:


> Unless it is an extreme contradiction to my morals, ethics and faith, I teach my kids to be pragmatic, but hopefully they will have the foresight to avoid those conflicts. I wouldn't expect our daughter to hire on at Planned Parenthood for example, and then complain that she is conflicted.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe this is a question that speaks to degrees, rather than simple black & white.
If to keep a job I wanted to keep, I had to sleep with my (not my partner) boss - I'd walk(run)
If to keep a job I wanted to keep, I had to keep my particular political positions to myself - I'd shut my mouth.

I suspect everyone has a different place where they would draw the line and the extreme ends of a pendulum's swing are easy, it's that middle ground that becomes uniquely personal.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Honestly I don't know because I have never been put in that position.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I was a hard headed fall on my sword guy back then. I also have one son who is similar and to a fault.
> I don't think it has to be a cut and dry matter. I would take your statement above in agreement, only rephrasing it as such-
> "I would find a different way to earn a living, where I didn't need to compromise my principals, and could survive, in order to walk away from a career, school, job, money and where I didn't need to compromise my principals."
> 
> ...


GTX63-Thanks for the rephrasing. "Fore sight to avoid those conflicts" is very good advice. If one has strong views conflict can be avoided by foresight and not choosing a life path that will lead to conflict of principles. The person isn't me but a younger person who is two years into a university program and going to be expelled unless they conform to certain views they disagree with.. I can't say more than that.

Knowing the situation sure has made me think about things like "freedom of speech" and who really controls our freedom and pocketbooks. It is very hard choice when one has dependents that need financial support. But in our case being older without dependents, if we are asked to sign anything we don't agree with in order to keep our old age pension; well I guess the government will have extra money and we will be full time living off the land until we die..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Regarding the higher education system-
Our daughter had an eye opening introduction to the University non educational mindset ten years ago.
Our oldest son embraces it without any fear.
Our youngest is a little pie eyed in his first year, but they keep their common sense in hand at all times.
They are grounded in life and know they are only there for the soup not the salad.

The best choices are the ones we can live with.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Been there done that. 

It’s one of the reasons that I think that retirement should accrue on the first day. 
If you are recruited to a job and 15 years later they start to change the rules on you makes it very difficult.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe you can avoid the need to decide by leaving certain topics out of discussions at work. Politics, religion, your views on certain topics...Now if you are talking about a boss or company saying you have to do something that you deem unethical, of course you have a decision to make.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

hiddensprings said:


> I believe you can avoid the need to decide by leaving certain topics out of discussions at work. Politics, religion, your views on certain topics...Now if you are talking about a boss or company saying you have to do something that you deem unethical, of course you have a decision to make.


I think it's sad we've gotten to that point, though I agree. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to have an "adult" conversation, to agree to disagree, without everyone getting butt hurt?

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

crehberg said:


> I think it's sad we've gotten to that point, though I agree. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to have an "adult" conversation, to agree to disagree, without everyone getting butt hurt?
> 
> A guy can dream, right?


. I agree, I remember when folks use to be able to have a discussion about a topic and it didn't end up in name-calling and tears. I'm fortunate right now. My bosses are very liberal. I'm very conservative. We can have a good political conversation without anyone feeling threatened or getting hurt feelings. The nice thing is that we actually find that on many topics we agree overall (maybe not 100%, but we can compromise).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I haven’t read this thread because I figured it would get ugly. The main problems that I had when working at a public school was when I stood up for students and for teaching radical things (sarcasm) like the meaning of Lord of the Flies.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

hiddensprings said:


> . I agree, I remember when folks use to be able to have a discussion about a topic and it didn't end up in name-calling and tears. I'm fortunate right now. My bosses are very liberal. I'm very conservative. We can have a good political conversation without anyone feeling threatened or getting hurt feelings. The nice thing is that we actually find that on many topics we agree overall (maybe not 100%, but we can compromise).


I think people forget the good people can still disagree.
And I bet most people tend to forget that even with the people you disagree with the most you probably agree on 90% of life .


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Can`t we all disagree to agree...….


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

lmrose said:


> The person isn't me but a younger person who is two years into a university program and going to be expelled unless they conform to certain views they disagree with.. I can't say more than that.


I'm guessing that this is a religious-oriented program, or a place where people hold very strong political or social views of a certain bent? Otherwise, I just can't imagine a student's personal views leading to expulsion, unless, for example, they were interrupting class to preach and it was causing a disruption?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

lmrose said:


> GTX63-Thanks for the rephrasing. "Fore sight to avoid those conflicts" is very good advice. If one has strong views conflict can be avoided by foresight and not choosing a life path that will lead to conflict of principles. The person isn't me but a younger person who is two years into a university program and going to be expelled unless they conform to certain views they disagree with.. I can't say more than that.


The advice I'd give them is find another school they can transfer to if at all possible, before that happens if they want to continue in that field so that their hard work won't be wasted.
If that isn't possible however, it might be a sign that it's time to change paths. Tell them that those things happen in life and as bad as it may seem now, it's better to learn that while they are young instead of many years later.
2 years down the tubes is nothing compared to 20 or 30.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never given up my principles for a job or economic gain. Had a boss once that had a heckuva time climbing out of an engine compartment with a couple loose teeth for pushing the issue though. My tool box was on wheels, my skills were in demand.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Several years ago the owner of the company that I worked for called all of us supervisors into his office. Things are tough he said. I pay you all well. Are you willing to take a cut in pay to keep this company afloat? Each person was put on the spot, how much can I cut your pay? Each person one by one stated how much they could lose. Then it was my turn. Nope I said, I'm working 12 hours a day because you ask me to be the first in and last to leave. I'll gladly cut my hours. I was the only one who didn't get a pay cut and didn't get my hours cut. I hated my boss for putting us all on the spot in front of everyone else and making us feel guilty about not "helping" the company. Soon we all found out he was trying to support a wife and kids and another woman on the side. I moved on to a different job at first opportunity.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

thesedays; this school is not private or religious oriented nor was the student disruptive. They were asked a question that has moral implications and answered honestly. In order to continue the course they were required to change their views. Had I been asked I would have recommended the person choose a different career that didn't require compromising what they believe to be right. To continue will require more compromises in the future. It will be a hard life lesson.
I've known many people through life who had to make hard decisions including myself. Sometimes you just have to weigh your options and decide what you can live with. A person's integrity can't be judged by someone else. Only each of us can judge our self. We each look in the mirror every day and have to live with what we see.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

I know a woman who faced this dilemma about 6 weeks ago and walked. She had been with the company about 40 years, and was in an accounting type position. 
My understanding was that her boss asked her to misrepresent when some items were shipped out and fudge some dates on the logs, and she refused. She was close to full retirement, and so she very suddenly retired.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have never been able to in the past so I sincerely doubt that any new situations would be different. I tend to say what I think in all aspects of my life.

I did suffer the consequences of not going along a couple of times but all the other times it actually brought me respect. 

The advice about leaving a bad position after you have found another is very good advice but sometimes the choice between right and wrong has to be made very quickly.


----------



## A.T. Hagan (May 1, 2002)

It is a fortunate few that can reach an age approaching retirement who have never had to compromise something or other about themselves in order to keep or gain something they felt they had to have.

Some things are not compromised. Period. Stop. Other things one must be more relative about depending on what is to be gained or lost. It's usually not a black or white situation.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Life is full of small compromises.

A good life is not compromising on the big things.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A.T. Hagan said:


> It is a fortunate few that can reach an age approaching retirement who have never had to compromise something or other about themselves in order to keep or gain something they felt they had to have.
> 
> Some things are not compromised. Period. Stop. Other things one must be more relative about depending on what is to be gained or lost. It's usually not a black or white situation.


Pragmatism is the key to adapting and succeeding.
However, if something one touts as fixed then flexes, it was never fixed in the first place.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I once had a debate with one of our corporate strategy guys that argued every decision is a compromise.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Makes sense to me.


He was a very fun guy to debate. Super smart


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I've never given up my principles for a job or economic gain. Had a boss once that had a heckuva time climbing out of an engine compartment with a couple loose teeth for pushing the issue though. My tool box was on wheels, my skills were in demand.


 I’m lucky in the same way as you now.
For people with skills in demand you don’t usually actually give up anything to transition to a new job. 
The tough choice is for the man with a lot of years with the same company putting him right on the edge of retirement accruing to him and such a specialized skill set that he is not likely to find another equivalent job


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FCLady said:


> Soon we all found out he was trying to support a wife and kids and another woman on the side. I moved on to a different job at first opportunity.


 It sounds like you didn’t approve of him supporting his family?
Did you think that their lifestyle was too lavish or just not your problem?


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't want to pay for his other "woman on the side".


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

No I wouldn't. Here are my general recommendations that helped me land a dream job pretty quickly: You should know job seeking etiquette. Your resume should be one page unless you're highly trained, skilled or educated. Be sure there are no spelling errors in your resume. Make your experience in each job into bullet points outlining accomplishments and highlights that demonstrate you're a good employee rather than what you did. Know how to dress and conduct yourself for an interview. Post your resume on several resources like Indeed.com , Monster.com, LinkedIn.com, Farfarjob.com etc... Be someone you would want to hire yourself


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

thesedays said:


> I'm guessing that this is a religious-oriented program, or a place where people hold very strong political or social views of a certain bent? Otherwise, I just can't imagine a student's personal views leading to expulsion, unless, for example, they were interrupting class to preach and it was causing a disruption?


The school isn't religious but the student has certain values and views that conflict with what the nursing school expects the student to agree with and do. She told them she would not participate in certain activities. She told the directors not other students. In the end she compromised in order to graduate and become a nurse. She had to write a essay conceding her views were wrong and appear before a board of directors and answer questions and take sensitivity training. At no time did she express her views to other students. She hasn't changed her views but keeps her mouth shut. She feels now she has betrayed herself and feels terrible. But she is nursing and helping during the Covid-19 crisis. I think ethical questions can only be answered by the one involved and they choose what they can live with. Personally I couldn't compromise on issues I feel strongly about. But that is just me and I am old and not just starting out in life like she is. No judgement as everyone has to answer for their own decisions.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My favourite personal finance advisor, Gail vaz Oxlade, pointed out that when you have no debt, have savings, have education and/or training (and in a few different fields) and live a common sense and self sufficient life you have freedom and choice and can actually tell just about anyone to go to He!!. She was absolutely right. It took us 20 years to achieve all of the above listed goals but time passes so you might as well work towards freedom. And security.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A man who tries to please all men by weakening his position or compromising his beliefs, in the end has neither position nor beliefs. A man must say what he believes clearly, without dogma, and without guile.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

emdeengee said:


> A man who tries to please all men by weakening his position or compromising his beliefs, in the end has neither position nor beliefs. A man must say what he believes clearly, without dogma, and without guile.


Growing up on the farm we all had a lot of work and ways to do our work. My brother was 3 year older than me. He told my Dad one time he would tell me just how to do the job. Then i would go do the job the way i wanted. My Dad laughed and said to each his own. That was a good lesson for both of us.  After that my Brother would say this is the way i would do it. I always looked at a job and try to do it the fastest and most safe way.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was put into such a situation after over 10 yrs of dedicated service to an alternative school program. The person in charge of my department started putting me into compromising situations by "expecting" me to "pretend" I was qualified to work in ways I was not qualified for; and had I done so, I would have broken my professional ethics and not been worthy of being a member of an organization that was very important to me. I refused and winded up losing my job over it...though it was all under cover. I hurt that this occurred; yet knew when a door is closed (for whatever reason) another opens. Such simply made me stronger and nearer to my Heavenly Father. 

The Scriptures tell us this type of situation is going to be occurring where only certain people will be able to buy and sell; others will have life very hard. Even now we are all actually tested daily; and the choices we make may not give us the outcome we desire.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes I would and I did....but our children were grown, had their own families. so they did not depend on us. If It happened 10 years earlier?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

This is a big one, so word for word...



lmrose said:


> If you have certain principles you *believe in*


*'Beliefs'* aren't facts, often don't have anything to do with the real world...
You are granted the RIGHT, under the Constitution, to believe anything that moves you at any given minute, and change those beliefs at the speed of thought...
You can change 20 'Beliefs' a second if you can work that fast.

When your *"Beliefs"* intersect with reality,
Or with someone else's RIGHTS,
Or with existing law,
Your "Beliefs" and Rights to practice those beliefs stops.

Example,
Your "Belief" you can swing your fists around ENDS at my nose.
Your "Belief" in human sacrifice ENDS at taking someone else's life.
This includes religion,
When the particular religion cult that "Believes" prayer will cure everything,
The RIGHT to that belief ENDS when they refuse to take a deathly sick child (child has rights to common standards of medical treatment until they are old enough to make their own decisions) to medical treatment.
While they would argue 'Ownership' of the child, and religion, the LAW and Constitution are clear, the child has rights, and with minors it's a STANDARD OF CARE ruling.



> ... and live by and were told you must change ; that you must fall in line with what government or those who have authority you say is right or lose your job; university education, government pensions, etc.


This is a hypothetical with no specific case details.
The Constitution, and rule of law is clear, but not always followed...
EMPLOYMENT, You have a right to your beliefs, but the employer has the right to remove 'Disruptive' influences from the workplace.

EXAMPLE,
You can't take a job in an ammunition factory, then "Believe" firearms are against your "Beliefs" and expect the company to change from a lawful business (actual case history).
You can't take a job in an abortion clinic and "Believe" abortions will stop there because you were employed.
You can't change your "Beliefs" and spend all your time in the workplace trying to preach or recruit rather than get the work slot you were hired for, and agreed to do NOT done.
You also have no 'Right' to make others uncomfortable in the workplace with your "Beliefs".

EMPLOYERS,
Aren't *Supposed* to be able to dictate racial, religious, etc views to employees.
There is a current court battle going on because a chain store employer refused to allow insurance that covers birth control of any kind, OB/GYN visits, abortions, etc.
This is CLEARLY a violation of insurance laws/standards, firing employees that use birth control is illegal, and these practices are being challenged in the courts,
The employers have lost the last 2 decisions, but say it's 'Religious Freedom' to fire employees, demand insurance companies alter what is 'Accepted, Common Care Standards'.



> Would you compromise and pretend to accept what you are told and even sign a declaration saying so?


No.
I'm not joining the KKK, NAZIs, or whatever because the employer is a raciest.
I'm not joining ISIS because the employer is radicalized,
I'm not joining the idiots/extremists in any way...



> Or would you walk away and give up a career, school, job, money and find a different way to live where you didn't need to compromise your principles?


I was looking for a job when I found that one, so no biggie, on to work for someone that's not insane... 



> If you chose to walk away could you survive?


What country are you in?

In THIS country, 'Survival' isn't an issue.
There are social programs everywhere that will feed, water, cloth you.
Help is there, you just have to ask...

I have no idea about your standard of living, but your 'Survival' is virtually ensured.
*IF * someone has advanced/specialized education, I wouldn't see why you couldn't do just as well as you are doing now.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I haven’t read this thread because I figured it would get ugly. The main problems that I had when working at a public school was when I stood up for students and for teaching radical things (sarcasm) like the meaning of Lord of the Flies.


Even when 'Lord Of The Flies' was required reading, 99.9% didn't understand it...
Take a look at the speed posters and self appointed critics of everything on this site for an example...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> Even when 'Lord Of The Flies' was required reading, 99.9% didn't understand it...
> Take a look at the speed posters and self appointed critics of everything on this site for an example...


Which group were you in on the Lord of the Flies comprehension and which group are you in on the criticism of this site and it's other members?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Hiro said:


> Which group were you in on the Lord of the Flies comprehension...


Honestly, I got more from 'Lord Of The Flies', and many other things, when I re-read them later in life.
I was pretty ignorant when I was younger,
Young Republican, my only references were whitewashed school taught 'History', etc.

It wasn't until the Marines during Reagan I understood how duplicitous our government can be.
Watching what Reagan sold to the American public, and yet being ordered to participate in the things actually going on gave me an iron clad understanding of how wrong things were going.

A voracious reader of history, and time when not deployed gave me a better understanding of what actually happened, and why you can't trust the winners version of things.



> ... and which group are you in on the criticism of this site and it's other members?


Critique is constructive, it calls out inconsistency in this government, and personal 'Thinking'.
I don't much care about 'Personal Feelings' (ego, the problem in the first place) when Calli g out falsehoods, lies, propaganda, etc.

No change, no progression without examination, and I'm sure I'll butcher the quote,
*"An unexamined life is not worth living" --Socrates*

If the collective "YOU" can't take criticism and reassess your personal "Beliefs",
Then you are living a wasted life.

----------

When the powers that be refuse to correct members (fact check) when examination breaks down the narrative, then it's systemic and the false/malignance is reinforced.
Cancer, discovered and allowed to grow is counter productive to say the least...

Nineteenth-century German Jewish poet Heinrich Heine, who wrote in his 1820–1821 play Almansor the famous admonition, “Dort, wo man Bücher verbrennt, verbrennt man am Ende auch Menschen":
*"Where they burn books, they will also ultimately burn people."

“The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.” *

Personally, I'll stick to what the Constitution actually says, and to what actual, educated professionals interpretation of that document says, like the Supreme Court...
Now, that requires actually reading the Constitution, the written intent of the framers/writers, which still exists, and decisions from actual experts on the Constitution & rule of law.

A quote from my grandfather,
*If you can't do something smart, do something right."*

I call IGNORANT (uneducated, no clear understanding of what the Constitution actually says),
STUPID, (educated, spelled out, but still insist *They* are 'Right'),
ILLEGAL (against the current rule of law as laid out by the checks & balances of the governmental system prescribed in the Constitution).

The Constitutional protections, specifically free speech & free press are considered mandatory for this democratic government to work, and that includes criticism...
So if you have an issue with that, take up a cause to abolish the free speech and free press parts of the Constitution...
I'll keep calling out breaches as I see them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> I call IGNORANT (uneducated, no clear understanding of what the Constitution actually says),
> STUPID, (educated, spelled out, but still insist *They* are 'Right'),
> ILLEGAL (against the current rule of law as laid out by the checks & balances of the governmental system prescribed in the Constitution).


I'm pretty sure there is one thing both you and Dracula do not hang inside your home.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is one thing both you and Dracula do not hang inside your home.


Dismissed simply because it has nothing to do with the subject of the thread,
And doesn't make a bit of sense to anyone but you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh but it does, fair one.
We'll leave it for those who can understand it to enjoy the moment.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Oh but it does, fair one.
> We'll leave it for those who can understand it to enjoy the moment.


I'd say from the response by others, it's not obvious to anyone but you.
And again, what does it have to add to the subject of the thread... Never mind, it's also obvious you can't answer that...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

M K, here is a peer review of your posts. Nothing new
Facts-fail
Logic- fail
Truth-fail but with an asterisk as it is your truth so keep it and hold it tight.
As you are on other forums, blathering nonsense to embarrassment, there is no point discussing points when there is no basis to the points. The mod here, as they have on other forums, has called you out for the insults and arrogance. 
I'm a mod. I know mods from other sites. You should change your name once in awhile.
I only mentioned the posts because they have no substance. It is all basement cringy and fake.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeepHammer said:


> I'd say from the response by others, it's not obvious to anyone but you.
> And again, what does it have to add to the subject of the thread... Never mind, it's also obvious you can't answer that...


I'd say you are incorrect and it's very obvious to many. It's more likely that the many who find it obvious just don't wish to respond to another nonsensical diatribe (I'll leave you to figure whose diatribe is not being responded to , _that should be obvious_).


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> This is a big one, so word for word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your views and comments! I live in Canada and there are plenty of social programs here but even when we were at out lowest financially years ago we chose not to access them . Instead we chose to work and earn what we could to pay for necessities. We had to adjust our spending to fit our income. Growing up in the USA at a time social programs were not available I learned from my Grandma and Dad the basics of life of how to procure water, food and shelter and work. There were times I left jobs because of unethical practices by my employers. My standard of living includes the basics of life as well as living debt free and independent , free to choose to come or go while abiding by moral and civil laws. Materialism, wealth and money was never our goal and we are happy without a lot of extra things. Integrity is important to us and not compromising on anything or issues we believe in. We don't judge others for their choices but don't tolerate anything that deliberately hurts other people. Freedom is also important to me being both American and Canadian I value and appreciate the freedoms these two countries have had thus far. I am not religious as in the mainstream of the word's meaning but am a Christian. I believe in God as creator and His Son Jesus sent to redeem the world. We try to live by the two great commandments; "To love God with all our heart, mind and soul and to love our neighbor as our self." Thankyou for your comments and have a great day!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your post is very inspirational. Thanks.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I don't presume to tell anyone what religion they should have, it's their right and I won't tread on that.
When I found someplace operating outside my ethical code, I simply leave.
When someone tries to force their viewpoint down my throat at my place, they leave.
Customer or social, I simply won't put up with it.

The exemption is something criminal, to including infringing on others constitutional/human rights,
That kind of criminal cancer needs to be called out loud, often and forcefully.
WAY too many think they are "Entitled" to tread on others, I simply won't stand for it.

I can't suggest anything specific since I don't have details, and I don't know Canadian law.
Just in general terms, when the hair on the back of your neck stands up, back out and regroup, assess the situation...

Good luck with your problem, hope it turns out for the best.


----------

